# Hughes 38 year 1983



## Abel Di Gilio (Jan 15, 2015)

I live in Argentina. With a friend in Miami we purchase this beatifull boat but totally in parts. We spend more than 2 year restoring the boat. Now is time to put al the pieces in their place. I took many fotos from several similar Hughes wich were on sale. Can anny hell mi to fine a Hughes manual or where y can see the electric and plumbing circuit and instalation? Can annybody be in contact with me to ask him where are the place to instal the diesel tank, wather heater etc? Thank to all the members of the forum who read this message for help.Abel


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

The Hughes 38 was a Sparkman and Stephens design # 1903. They can be reached at Sparkman & Stephens Yacht Design, Naval Architects, Yacht Sales and Yacht Charters You may be able to get design drawings from Sparkman and Stephen's archives. That should show pretty much everything that you need.

A version of the same design was built by Hinckley. There is an image of the Hinckley version on SailBoatData.com showing one of the tanks HINCKLEY 38 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com.

For what its worth, I seriously doubt that your boat was built in 1983. Hughes went bankrupt around 1980-81 or so and the company that bought the assets did not make any of the 38's. It would be helpful to accurately determine the year your boat was made since the design changed quite a bit over the years.


----------



## longjonsilver (Oct 18, 2014)

lets see some pics!
jon


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Jeff_H said:


> The Hughes 38 was a Sparkman and Stephens design # 1903. They can be reached at Sparkman & Stephens Yacht Design, Naval Architects, Yacht Sales and Yacht Charters You may be able to get design drawings from Sparkman and Stephen's archives. That should show pretty much everything that you need.
> 
> A version of the same design was built by Hinckley. There is an image of the Hinckley version on SailBoatData.com showing one of the tanks HINCKLEY 38 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com.
> 
> For what its worth, I seriously doubt that your boat was built in 1983. Hughes went bankrupt around 1980-81 or so and the company that bought the assets did not make any of the 38's. It would be helpful to accurately determine the year your boat was made since the design changed quite a bit over the years.


My guess is they bought it as a kit and completed it in 83, I believe they are supposed to register it as the year the hull was made. But I can see someone who spent 8 or 10 or more years working on finishing a boat wanting it to "brand new" when they registered it.


----------

